# Automator ne retient pas mes réglages



## JediMac (29 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Les couacs de Mavericks continuent :sleep:.
Sous 10.5 j'ai programmé un processus automator qui me permettait de séparer un pdf en autant d'images que de pages, puis d'envoyer chacune de ces images à qui de droit.
Pour ça, j'utilise un dossier dans lequel la séparation du pdf se fait, et ensuite un ménage automatique.
Problème, avec Mavericks, la destination vers ce dossier ne s'enregistre pas. Ça revient toujours sur le Bureau.
La fonction utilisée est "PDF vers image".

Idem chez vous ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------

En fait j'ai l'impression qu'Automator débloque complètement.
Voici mon application :

_PDF vers image_ => sépare mon pdf en autant d'images que de pages, en nommant automatiquement les fichiers avec le suffixe -page1 ; 2 ; 3...
_Renommer les éléments du Finder_, en demandant de remplacer le suffixe automatique choisi par celui que je veux
Je réitère l'opération pour chaque fichier => au final, chaque image aura reçu son suffixe propre
_Rechercher les éléments du Finder_, avec recherche dans le nom du fichier d'un des suffixes propres => Automator sélectionne le fichier voulu
_Nouveau message Mail_ => Automator devrait préparer un mél avec en pj le fichier voulu juste avant.

Sous 10,5, ça roulait tout seul. Avec Mavericks, il me colle tous les fichiers renommés dans le mél, comme s'il ne tenait pas compte de l'étape _Rechercher les éléments du Finder_.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2014)

c'est un script  venant de 10.5 ou ecrit 100% en mavericks?


----------



## JediMac (30 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est un script  venant de 10.5 ou ecrit 100% en mavericks?



Maintenant il est un peu des deux, puisque 10.9 me signalait des actions "périmées" que j'ai donc remplacées par leurs équivalentes dernière version.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2014)

des choses ont changé dans les gestions ou écriture  de scripts 

ce qui rend la reprise d'anciens scripts partiellement ou totalement bancale

tu devrais faire un script 100 % neuf  et 100% mavericks


----------



## JediMac (30 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> des choses ont changé dans les gestions ou écriture  de scripts
> 
> ce qui rend la reprise d'anciens scripts partiellement ou totalement bancale
> 
> tu devrais faire un script 100 % neuf  et 100% mavericks



Je vais tenter.


----------



## JediMac (30 Juin 2014)

JediMac a dit:


> Je vais tenter.



Hum c'est mal parti. Je fais un processus tout simple me semble-t-il.

PDF vers image avec une sortie vers le dossier "test" => les images se forment mais sur le Bureau puisque Automator refuse toujours de garder ma destination en mémoire. Mais soit, je continue.
Rechercher les éléments du Finder de type pdf et comportant "Bulletins " dans leur nom de fichier.
Déplacer les éléments du Finder => c'est avec ça que je mets les fichiers dans mon dossier "test" puisque la 1ère commande ne le fait pas
Renommer les éléments du Finder avec remplacer -page1 par MT.
Renommer les éléments du Finder avec remplacer -page2 par MR.
Résultat, le pdf est bien "éclaté", les fichiers sont bien trouvés puis déplacés dans "test", mais seul le 1er a été renommé. La 2ème commande pour renommer ne se fait pas, comme s'il ne savait pas quoi renommer. Et je ne vois pas comment je pourrai mieux lui dire.

Alors que ça fonctionnait très bien sur 10.5.

Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours.






Et le résultat


----------



## JediMac (2 Juillet 2014)

Ce serait y possible qu'une bonne âme essaie ce processus pour voir le résultat ? Avec Mavericks bien sûr.


----------



## JediMac (4 Juillet 2014)

Aller quoi, ça prendra 5 min..


----------



## JediMac (28 Novembre 2014)

Mon process Automator a retrouvé un fonctionnement normal avec Yosemite. Il a juste fallu que je change une étape qui n'était plus compatible.


----------

